# Everyone recieve from pars yet?



## independent (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont want to order until everyone is taken care of.


----------



## yerg (Dec 11, 2011)

all new orders and backorders will be shipped monday according to parsifal...


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Seems like we've been here before


----------



## yerg (Dec 11, 2011)

Deja Vu???


----------



## independent (Dec 11, 2011)

yerg said:


> Deja Vu???



Hope not.


----------



## yerg (Dec 11, 2011)

are you waiting for a backorder bigmoe??


----------



## parsifal09 (Dec 11, 2011)

Littleguy?????????????????

Bigmoe,


pars


----------



## parsifal09 (Dec 11, 2011)

bigmoe, interesting thing u have in ur sig,please answer my pm bro


[pars


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey bigmoe! I'm sorry to report, but I'm still waiting.

Hopefully it comes soon  and when it does, i'll be sure to tell you it does so you can make a big fat beefy order 


Thanks again Bigmoe! You're such a cuddle bear <3

"all new orders and backorders will be shipped monday according to parsifal..." - Yerg

So does this mean I'll get my order this week? I'd be so happy if it really did come <3


----------



## colochine (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh shit not another one.


----------



## parsifal09 (Dec 11, 2011)

another one?????

Silver_back never ordered from me

He was my rep, but  a few days ago we parted ways,and I did the parting

Yes, silver_back now expects me to give him things,which I very well might of, if he didn't just lie

This is all I'll have to say on this. Silver_back aka saney was my rep.   Everyone knows this.

I fired him, and now he expects to blackmail me.

Well, honestly,, I would have given him things because we were cool,but now that he's saying he ordered from me,  I don't think I'll be sending him anything

I mean, I think he is saying he sent me money, and that hes still waiting???  I could be wrong, but I think that's what he's saying.  If that's what he's saying, then he's lying and not getting anything from me

If he's saying he's hurt because he was my rep and I got rid of him, and he feels like I owe him for being a rep,sort of like a severance package,then that's different and I guess I could work something out with him.

But just to state this again


Silver_back was my rep, I requested he be removed as rep. Now he posts that I owe him

I don't think there's much more to say.  

Look at this thread and my forum over the next week,and so on

 I'll let my business speak for itself from now on. You will see EVERYONE THAT HAS A BACKORDER POSTING UP  over the next few days

You'll also see that EVERY CUSTOMER Will have their pack shipped within 24 hours of me receiving funds. 



Silver_back, aka saney, did you think I was just going to let you try to extort me????? Run away???






Pars


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2011)

Excuse me Mr Paragraph, i mean Pars. I don't recall anything about blackmail. I just want what I ordered from you, or in other words, what was owed from you. I do apologize about the wrong using of the word "Order/ed"

So can I still have what you owe me?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 11, 2011)

Get a job saney!


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2011)

I wanted to add that Parsifal and I never had an exchange of money. This was a complete Sponsor to Rep deal.

I apologize if anyone including Parsifal misunderstood what I was really trying to say. 

My apologies. 


Now everyone in Anything Goes can suck my Cawk


----------



## independent (Dec 11, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> I wanted to add that Parsifal and I never had an exchange of money. This was a complete Sponsor to Rep deal.
> 
> I apologize if anyone including Parsifal misunderstood what I was really trying to say.
> 
> ...



Thats all I needed to know.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Get a job saney!



I heard this place was hiring:


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 11, 2011)

quit being gay saney!


----------



## independent (Dec 11, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> quit being gay saney!



You just cant quit being gay when youre born that way. You must be christian.


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> quit being gay saney!



At least i'm not a Sand-Nigger


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 11, 2011)

sand nigger= permanent tan.  You jelly?


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2011)

Saney hasnt wronged anyone, he's just asking for payment of services. Funny how a sponsor with obvious issues (soap opera display on IM) is suddenly the prey. I highly doubt saney is blackmailing anyone. But when you throw that word around, youre being dismissive. Im not involved in this but i do know the story and i gotta say, seems very believable coming from a company with a "The check is in the mail" type of attitude. You have obvious issues and keep stalling everyone, so you figure the one guy who wasnt technically a paying customer, you could Jerk around without reprisal. I think that will be the fatal flaw for parsifal. You gotta understand, what youre doing is Grimey and underhanded. You need to make good on the promises you made for the people who represented you. Otherwise youre just a scumbag selective scammer from Egypt.


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2011)

SFW said:


> Saney hasnt wronged anyone, he's just asking for payment of services. Funny how a sponsor with obvious issues (soap opera display on IM) is suddenly the prey. I highly doubt saney is blackmailing anyone. But when you throw that word around, youre being dismissive. Im not involved in this but i do know the story and i gotta say, seems very believable coming from a company with a "The check is in the mail" type of attitude. You have obvious issues and keep stalling everyone, so you figure the one guy who wasnt technically a paying customer, you could Jerk around without reprisal. I think that will be the fatal flaw for parsifal. You gotta understand, what youre doing is Grimey and underhanded. You need to make good on the promises you made for the people who represented you. Otherwise youre just a scumbag selective scammer from Egypt.




Everything at this point is resolved and taken care of. I do appreciate your kind words and you're right, i'm not the type to do such evil things. I just want to be taken care of just like the next guy.


----------



## independent (Dec 11, 2011)

I heard saney is repping for raws on another board.


----------



## Saney (Dec 11, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I heard saney is repping for raws on another board.



This is true.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't know raws had reps.


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 11, 2011)

raws tried to get me to take his side also i dont know if saney is joking im sure he is but he tried to persuade me that pars was the evil doer sorry but not buying it, pars has my vote


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> I wanted to add that Parsifal and I never had an exchange of money. This was a complete Sponsor to Rep deal.
> 
> I apologize if anyone including Parsifal misunderstood what I was really trying to say.
> 
> ...


Ok.........now just let this die. No reason to keep bashing each other over nothing. If you didn't give him any money, honestly he o0wes you nothing. If he said he will, then give it a chance. I was a rep for a guy on AM and was let go for not posting for him enough. That is the way things go. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 11, 2011)

These are the days of our lives...


----------

